# Haunted Houses not scary?



## Miskatonic (Oct 30, 2015)

It seems to me that any situation you are put in where you are expected to feel fear, where you know that you are in no actual danger, is not scary.

If I go to a Haunted House I know that there is no risk of physical harm, unless of course something mechanical fails or some other freak accident, the fear factor is diminished. 

Anyone else feel this way or do you like haunted houses?


----------



## Zadocfish (Oct 31, 2015)

I feel you.  I have never in my life been afraid of any haunted house, for exactly that reason.  It's too... controlled.


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, I think it's like reading a book. There has to be some suspension of disbelief if you want to enjoy such a thing. I mean people watch scary movies and get frightened even though there's no danger to the audience, less so than even a "haunted house".

I mean if one craves real danger they should get dressed in their Sunday finest, put on as much visible jewellery as possible, and head to the roughest part of town while clutching two fists full of cash while wearing a blindfold.


----------



## Incanus (Oct 31, 2015)

Never was scared at one, but I like them anyway.  It's just fun.  I guess it's the trappings.  I just like spider webs and fog and blood and candles and monsters and darkness and weird costumes and all the rest.  Haven't been for a while though.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2015)

There was this great haunted house in my area the last few years called the Nightmare on Elm Street (because it's on Elm Street, obvs). But this year they're not doing it. I'm very disappointed. Even though it never scared me, it was always a lot of fun. Plus they'd chase obnoxious teenagers down the street with chainsaws. Come on, who wouldn't love a chance to see that?


----------



## Miskatonic (Nov 1, 2015)

In comparison, even though horror movies are in a similar category of being controlled and ultimately safe, the fact that we don't personally have control of the fate of the actors in the film allows it to have that element of fear.


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 1, 2015)

Miskatonic said:


> In comparison, even though horror movies are in a similar category of being controlled and ultimately safe, the fact that we don't personally have control of the fate of the actors in the film allows it to have that element of fear.



See, to me, that's were the willingness to suspend disbelief comes in. If I don't give that to the movie I watch, which I can consciously choose not to do, I can just think hey that's Johney Depp on the screen. He got paid $60 million dollars his last movie, and ooh, that was a grizzly death and special effects shot, lots of corn syrup splashed everywhere.

To me, it doesn't matter if it's a TV show, movie, or a haunted house, if I don't want to believe in it, then it doesn't affect me. But  if I want to pretend that the people on the screen are real, not actors, and that their fictional lives matter, then it will. Cause honestly, it just takes a few key strokes tacked on to the end of a script to bring those poor dead characters back to life.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 3, 2015)

The most I hope for at a "Haunted house" is being startled. It's like watching a horror movie. Only the good ones get your blood pumping. The rest just leave you wondering how they will die and pointing out mistakes in fashion of Mystery science theater 3000.
"They shouldn't separate." "They shouldn't have sex", "He shouldn't have said; 'I'll be right back."
"Jason's just misunderstood, he just wants a hug."


----------

